
Show HN: Slack-Native Task Management + an Otter - i-dont-remember
https://happybara.io/apps/streamly/
======
i-dont-remember
Streamly is a task management tool that meets your company where they are - in
Slack. With customizable request workflows, private channels for teams to
triage inbound work, and syncing to your team's existing task management tools
like Asana, we hope Streamly simplifies your team's efforts and helps them
concentrate on the important stuff. Also we couldn't help ourselves, so Stream
-> Otter mascot.

It's free for one Stream (request workflow), so give it a shot and let us know
what you think! If you need any help just click the 'Help' button. We'll
respond right in Slack as if you were getting help from your team, no need to
go find our support email.

We also love suggestions for what to make the Otter do, we have our main
mascot do lots of wild things, like fight drones as King Kong
[https://happybara.io/wp-content/uploads/2020/02/bara-
footer1...](https://happybara.io/wp-content/uploads/2020/02/bara-
footer1200x1000.png)

To install, click the 'Add to Slack' button on this page:
[https://happybara.io/apps/streamly/](https://happybara.io/apps/streamly/)

